

Uncle Bob: The Hacker, The Novice, The Artist, and The Craftsman - pietrofmaggi
http://thecleancoder.blogspot.com/2010/09/hacker-novice-artist-and-craftsman.html

======
compay
I've seen Uncle Bob speak at a few conferences and his talks are always the
best of the lot. He's brilliant, knowledgable, a great presenter and also
seems like a heck of a nice guy.

This is a real question though - where can I see code that he has written?
What product or project has he created? Has he only worked on proprietary
software, or has he made any major contributions to free projects?

I realize that free/open source software is only a part of our craft and that
plenty of brilliant people out there work exclusively or almost exclusively in
the closed-source world. I also realize that people can make major
contributions to software by doing things other than writing code.

But because he speaks so much on _how to write code_ , it would inspire
confidence to actually read and use code he has written, look through commit
messages, and actually see how the guy manages a real project.

The fact that my Google searches turn up nothing tempt me to cynicism.
Somebody please point out something obvious that I have missed.

~~~
arebop
<http://fitnesse.org/>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Also, see his profile on github: <http://github.com/unclebob> . Some clojure
stuff, which he is really enjoying lately.

~~~
compay
Thanks - that definitely qualifies as "something obvious" that I missed.

------
stuff4ben
Is this the same Uncle Bob as the Object Mentor Uncle Bob, i.e. Robert Martin
([http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/category/uncle-bobs-
bl...](http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/category/uncle-bobs-
blatherings))? Or is this another programmer going by the nickname Uncle Bob?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Same uncle bob that starts his presentations with physics stuff. See his
comments on light and uncertainty principle, from a few days ago:

[http://thecleancoder.blogspot.com/2010/09/uncertainty-
princi...](http://thecleancoder.blogspot.com/2010/09/uncertainty-principle-
and-quantum.html)

He even twitted about this very post:
<http://twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/25396579220>

His twitter profile points to his object mentor page though. So the confusion
is understandable.

------
golgo13
Interesting. When working on my DBs, I am 75% Artist 25% Hacker. When working
on anything else, I tend to become the novice.

